# Winter Feeding



## jodief100 (Dec 28, 2010)

My fields have been covered in snow and the goats have not ventured out much.  Today the sun is out and I am home so I let them out.  I found them out in creek bed enjoying a winter snack.


----------



## Emmetts Dairy (Dec 28, 2010)

Nice pics!!! All those sticks and dry stems are great for thier rumens!! Help keep em warm!!!  

They look happy to get out and about.  I know my guys have been in the barn for days with this snow storm and wind!!!  

Only a few months till spring!! And Yes Im counting all ready!!!


----------



## DonnaBelle (Dec 28, 2010)

I salute all you folks in New England.  I am shivering here and the temperature is about 45 degrees.  What wimps we are!!!!

We've had no snow, but cold at night, down into the teens and twenties.  I bought a heated hose for the back porch so I could fill up water buckets!!!!

DonnaBelle


----------



## Emmetts Dairy (Dec 28, 2010)

By late March and we have 45 degree!! Were in shorts up here!!!

Thanks Donna!!!  Stay warm!!


----------



## ohiofarmgirl (Dec 28, 2010)

great work jodie! and LOOK at that lamancha! whoooot!


----------



## jodief100 (Dec 28, 2010)

It has been unusually cold and we have about 8 inches of snow.  Normally we never have more than 2 or 3.  

It is supposed to warm up to the low 40's and rain so the goats will be much happier with the snow gone.  So will my cistern.  

Jas, the LaMancha is my only dairy goat and she is a real sweetie.  She always looks thin to me compared to my meat goats.  Can any of the dairy goat people give me a clue about her condition?


----------



## Emmetts Dairy (Dec 28, 2010)

Jodie, she looks fine!! But as always...its hard to see in all pics.  But she dos'nt look skinny her hair looks in good condition.   She looks great from the pic!!!  For certain!!!  She's definately gonna be smaller than meat goats...we want meat on meat goats!! LOL!!  Just kidding...but they are naturally bigger framed etc.   

But I think you would know if she was in bad condition!!!  She looks good!


----------



## ohiofarmgirl (Dec 28, 2010)

i was gonna say - she looks terrific.. no problems and yeah its kinda weird when you see them in full dairy mode. but she looks great


ps i love the la manchas.. i'd have a whole gaggle of them.. in fact.. i'm workin on it
;-)


----------



## jodief100 (Dec 28, 2010)

Good.  I am taking her this weekend to be bred to a solid brown LaMancha buck.  I thought they were all that black/white/brown swirl color when I bought her.


----------



## freemotion (Dec 28, 2010)

She is gorgeous!  Don't you just love the sweet personalities on those little earless cutie-pies?  I think I see a bit of rust on her thighs, so watch her mineral intake, make sure she has plenty of time at the mineral feeder with all those big goats around.


----------



## ohiofarmgirl (Dec 28, 2010)

jodief100 said:
			
		

> Good.  I am taking her this weekend to be bred to a solid brown LaMancha buck.  I thought they were all that black/white/brown swirl color when I bought her.


ha! i thought they were all solid colors when i got mine... then i saw a breeder's with those crazy colors. cant wait to see how my Debbie's kids turn out.


----------



## jodief100 (Dec 29, 2010)

freemotion said:
			
		

> She is gorgeous!  Don't you just love the sweet personalities on those little earless cutie-pies?  I think I see a bit of rust on her thighs, so watch her mineral intake, make sure she has plenty of time at the mineral feeder with all those big goats around.


Thank you Free.  I did notice this a few weeks ago and she was copper bolused last week.  It is hard to notice with mostly white or white with red head goats.  Since my one other black goat was a little rusty too,  I bolused everybody when I did her.  They were doing fine until winter hit.   

I have 2 mineral feeders in the girls barn and one up in the boys.  Mineral intake seems to fluctuate dramatically.  

She holds her own pretty well.  She is only one of two goats without horns but she will head butt the horned ones and put them in their place.  My naturally polled kiko/spanish cross is much more reserved.


----------



## Emmetts Dairy (Dec 29, 2010)

Great eye Free!! Or super video on your computer...I still cant see it even have to you said that!!!!  Good job!!!!


----------



## julieq (Jan 8, 2011)

Great photos!


----------

